# СДВГ и позвоночник



## Tina-u (4 Дек 2006)

Моему сыну сейчас 2 годика. Нам невропатолог ставит СДВГ (гиперактивность) в литературе мне встречалась ссылка на то, что причина может быть в позвоночнике. 

Подскажите, где возможно сделать  диагностику и, если можно, порекомендуйте хорошего детского мануального терапевта.
Спасибо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Дек 2006)

Свяжитесь с центром Козявкина, у них большой опыт работы с детками...


----------



## Tina-u (4 Дек 2006)

А подскажите полиз, телефон и адрес.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Дек 2006)

http://www.reha.lviv.ua/clinic.0.html?&L=3


----------



## Tina-u (4 Дек 2006)

Спасибо. Но мне что-нибудь, находящееся в Москве


----------

